# Something to make you all laugh.



## terrilhb (Dec 7, 2012)

Hope this makes you all laugh as it did me. http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/b4_EdJ-XkUA?rel=0 I hope it works.


----------



## dogsrule (Dec 7, 2012)

Awww, that is brilliant. Love goats especially the kids.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 7, 2012)

That made my day!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 7, 2012)

Now look at what you did!  I need to go find a gray ND now because I just have to have one---they are so cute!!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Dec 7, 2012)

Cute!  Almost makes me want to get some goats!


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok...I could watch that all day! They're soooo adorable!


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 7, 2012)

That made my day!!! 

X2


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 7, 2012)

awww I LOVE that video! 

I can't wait to have kids  (the goat kind)


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 7, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 7, 2012)

Baby goats are the best. They're so funny.


----------

